# Máy Ảnh Fujifilm X-E3 giảm giá nhẹ 500K



## thuhien (10 Tháng năm 2021)

Chào đón tháng mới với Deal hời 5.5 Kyma giảm giá cực mạnh, cơ hội rinh *máy ảnh Fujifilm* xịn về tay, tiết kiệm hầu bao hợp lý là đây

CHỈ CẦN NHẬP MÃ GIẢM GIÁ *[MAY 2*] GIẢM NGAY 500K KHI MUA MÁY ẢNH X-E3 ĐẾN TỪ NHIỀU THƯƠNG HIỆU UY TÍN FUJIFILM.









Thời gian áp dụng chương trình *từ 4.5 đến hết 30.5.2021

Máy Ảnh Fujifilm X-E3 kit XC15-45mm F3.5.5.6 OIS PZ*

- Cảm biến APS-C X-Trans™ CMOS III 24,3 Megapixel
- Màn hình cảm ứng LCD 3.0inch
- Bộ xử lý ảnh X-Processor Pro
- Kính ngắm màu OLED 2.360K điểm ảnh
- Độ nhạy sáng ISO 200-12800( mở rộng 100- 51200)
- Tốc độ màn trập 4-1/32000 giây
- Tốc độ chụp 8 ảnh/giây
- Quay phim Full HD, 4K
- Chế độ SR AUTO nâng cao
- Tích hợp Wifi, Bluetooth 4.0
- Pin tương thích Li-ion NP-W126S
- Trọng lượng 287g


_HƯỚNG DẪN NHẬP MÃ GIẢM GIÁ: https:/kyma.vn/tin/huong-dan-mua-hang-voi-ma-giam-gia-tai-kyma.html

Tham khảo thêm nhiều sản phẩm giảm giá khác: https:/kyma.vn/tin/deal-hoi-5-5-may-anh-tram-ngan-uu-dai.html

Hốt máy ảnh xịn với giá siêu tốt là có thật cả nhà ạ. Deal hời không phải ngày nào cũng có, 5000 anh em chần chờ gì nữa mà không rinh ngay. Số lượng sản phẩm khuyến mãi giới hạn, bỏ lỡ sẽ tiếc lắm đấy!!

Mua máy ảnh đến Kyma!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mua máy ảnh đến Kyma!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*SHOWROOM TRẢI NGHIỆM*_
474 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai, Phường 2, Quận 3, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Toà nhà KYMA, 132 -134 Yên Lãng, P. Thịnh Quang, Q. Đống Đa, TP Hà Nội
Website: https:/kyma.vn/
Facebook liên hệ: https:/facebook.com/kymavndigital


----------

